# OT, kinda, with Coast Starlight question



## Bus Nut (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been a bit of a regular but I've had some major life drama for the last couple of months so I missed whatever drama led to the un-registered being banished.

I will be taking Amtrak (crosses fingers) later this month in California. My wife wanted to ride the Coast Starlight, heh heh. I'm hoping the PPC will be there for the bragging rights.

I guess I will have to register because I still love Amtrak. When the crash happened IRL people were coming up to me asking what it meant. (I said _it was too early to tell. But it looks like PTC is going to happen_.)

Oh, whatever, let me ask a question anyway. So if I'm riding the CS (NB, only one day from LA to SF area) what should I do/bring to make it the perfect CS experience?

~Bus Nut


----------



## Ryan (Jun 3, 2015)

Since you mentioned the PPC, I presume you are going to get a room? If so, a bottle of wine to sip while sitting in your room watching the scenery roll by would be a nice touch.


----------



## jis (Jun 3, 2015)

The PPC carries some pretty reasonable wines even from local wineries. Or well, they used to for the wine tasting, which I believe still takes place, but you just have to pay for it. Hope they still do.


----------



## Cina (Jun 3, 2015)

I've done this length of the CS-from LA to SAC- as a part of a longer trip. (Actually, I'm doing it again next week!) I got the aforementioned booze (very important) and also stopped at a fresh'n'easy, where they had these "snack packs" of prosciutto, bread rounds, and some soft Italian cheese.

As far as things to "do", I found the non-oceanside portions of the trip mundane after a couple hours, and downloaded some shows on my kindle.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2015)

The PPC is for sleeper passengers, which is why it's on front of the dining car and the sleepers at the front of the CS consist.

The coach cars are on the back end of the consist, so CS coach pax get to use the railfan window.

*Coast Starlight*

4 sets

LAX pool

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

1140|1440 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

1132|1432 —— Superliner Sleeper (seasonal)

1131|1431 —— Superliner Sleeper

1130|1430 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Hi Level "Pacific Parlour" Lounge

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Sightseer/Lounge/Café

1111|1411 —— Superliner Coach

1112|1412 —— Superliner Coach

1113|1413 —— Superliner Coach

1114|1414 —— Superliner Coach (seasonal)


----------

